# Trunk Button



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've seen some posts about people replacing the button on their trunk lid because it had become corroded and failed. Serious enough corrosion could cause a short circuit and open the trunk unintentionally.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I will say the random opening of the trunk is actually a touchy FOB. Probably have the FOB in your pocket and sit down and when you come out, the trunk is open. I had the same problem and to resolve this, I installed a 2 shot trunk release. Once installed the trunk will no longer randomly open on you. I will take you hitting the open button 2 times for the trunk to release. I installed and no more problem. Do a search on this forum and you will find many people have encountered the same problem. All you do is replace a relay in the fuse block that requires 2 "hits" to open the trunk.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Patman said:


> I will say the random opening of the trunk is actually a touchy FOB. Probably have the FOB in your pocket and sit down and when you come out, the trunk is open. I had the same problem and to resolve this, I installed a 2 shot trunk release. Once installed the trunk will no longer randomly open on you. I will take you hitting the open button 2 times for the trunk to release. I installed and no more problem. Do a search on this forum and you will find many people have encountered the same problem. All you do is replace a relay in the fuse block that requires 2 "hits" to open the trunk.


I'll give that shot but I don't think that's my problem. Key is sitting in my locker at work and trunk has opened 3 times so far in past couple hours.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

> #PI0924A Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening While Vehicle is Parked......Document ID 3745343.


This is for the trunk opening on it's own, Was a 2 shot relay but February 2014 It became a press and hold for a bit to open on the 14's and beyond.

I got 2 shot after finding mine open and haven't found it open since. Actually made it a little more harder for me to open it on purpose but I lived with it. I believe it's a BCM update instead of 2 shot, someone able to confirm that?



> #PI0492A: Intermittent Unwanted Trunk Opening or Trunk Inoperative, possible DTC B3618.....Document ID: 2760539.


Cars built before the 14 model year (I believe February 2014) got a new revised "Waterproof" exterior trunk button. Not sure why they weren't water proof before? My new button works so long as it doesn't get wet and freeze like today.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

This is a well known problem in Cruze. Mine is 2010 and had this problem. Numerous of my friends had it too. It is covered by warranty. Stock button is not water proof. The new one my dealer installed is protected by some kind of resin on the back side. Few years already and no problems.


----------

